# Bicicleta spinning BH fallo fuente de alimentación



## suso_tej (May 7, 2020)

Hola

Ya me presenté en el hilo adecuado pero ahora me presento en este apartado del foro y les explico mi problema.
Soy Suso, aficionado autodidacta, y con interés en la electrónica a nivel usuario  
Ahora me estoy peleando con una bicicleta de spinning, por lo que me contaron conectaron un cargador que no era el suyo y quemaron, como poco una resistencia.
Ya lo he abierto y comprobado la resistencia, como no tenía ese tipo de resistencia lo que hice fue puentearla con un trozo de alambre para ir probando, de momento no ha explotado.
Les cuento, la placa recibe energía de dos puntos, del cargador (los tres cables que están arriba, al lado del conector blanco) y de los pedales (conector blanco de abajo), si conecto el cargador sale corriente únicamente de dos pines del conector blanco de arriba, de los otros dos no sale nada (el conector es de cuatro pines, dos van a batería, los que funcionan y dos van al motor y al display de la bici)
Si conecto un cargador de 6V al conector de los pedales no sale corriente por arriba.
Otra cosa, ¿podría alguien proporcionarme el diagrama de la placa? Me estoy volviendo loco para encontrarla
.

Creo que eso es todo, a ver si me pueden ayudar y la devuelvo a la vida.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas (May 7, 2020)

Buenas, no he visto esos circuitos pero te puedo dar unas páutas para que te puedan ayudar.

*Jamás* se puentea una resistencia quemada con un cable o alambre porque lo mas fácil es que se quemen mas cosas del circuito. Si hay suerte y la resistencia tiene un valor resistivo muy bajo (Ohmios) no pasará nada, pero si por el contrario la resistencia debe tener un valor alto y se puentea todo lo que hay detrás sufrirá una sobrecarga de corriente.

- Indica cual es la resistencia que falló, su posición en la placa. 
- Adjunta fotos claras y completas de los dos lados de la placa, lado componentes y lado pistas y soldaduras.
- Indica o muestra marca y modelo del aparato.

El esquema de la placa es casi imposible que lo consigas, no suele encontrarse manuales técnicos de ese tipo de aparatos, a no ser que alguien se haya molestado en sacar esquema con la placa en mano y lo haya subido a la red.

Saludos.


----------



## DJ T3 (May 7, 2020)

De lo que interpreto...



Deberias medir la etapa secundaria y qué alimenta esa resistencia.

Pon mejores fotos y mas datos de las conexiones. Un diagrama no vendria mal


----------



## suso_tej (May 8, 2020)

Hola

Les cuento, al parecer, al dar pedales la fuente funciona y da corriente a la salida.
DJ T3, la entrada que marcas como de 220/110 V, en realidad es la entrada de la energía de los pedales, cuando das energía a los pedales (energía alterna ) la convierte en continua y la saca por arriba (los dos pines de la derecha). Si puentee la resistencia es porque era de muy pocos ohmios.
El cargador (de 6 u 12 V) se conecta a los tres cables de al lado del conector blanco de arriba, de ahí lleva la corriente (por medio de los dos pines de arriba a la izquierda, según se ve en la foto a una pequeña batería de 7,5 voltios, que creo que está medio muerta. La idea es que si no hay cargador la batería devuelve la corriente y alimenta el display o monitor.
Si das a los pedales se oye un click cuando empieza a funcionar el ¿transformador? y saca 7,5 V por los pines de arriba, por los dos de la derecha según vemos la foto, al display o monitor.
Y creo que ahí está el problema, el display parece muerto. Hay un pequeño motorcito que endurece la pedalada (acerca o aleja unos imanes) y ese funciona si le aplicas corriente, pero el display no.
En cuanto pueda les mando fotos del esquema de la electrónica de la bici y del display, a ver si consigo que funcione.

Pinchavalvulas, la bici es una BH Spada H930, como he dicho arriba si la puentee es porque la resistencia es de pocos ohmios (la corriente que le entra es de 6 V y 0.5 mA, me la jugué)
Respecto a las fotos, casi que voy a subir las del display, que creo que es donde está el problema
Y muchas gracias por su ayuda.


----------



## suso_tej (May 8, 2020)

Hola

Novedades, os pongo esquema de la electrónica de la bici


Como os decía, al conectar a la red un cargador (transformador) y este a su vez al transformador de la bici sale corriente a una batería de 7,5 V.
Esta es la batería que creo que está muerta, no da más de 6 V. y si sólo tiramos de cargador y batería no llega corriente al monitor-display ¿podría ser porque la batería esté mal?
Otra opción de darle corriente es mediante pedales, de esta forma le llegan 7,5 V. al display, pero no hace nada. De este display-monitor salen doce cables, dos son los de su propia alimentación, dos son los que alimentan a un pequeño motorcillo, que es el que endurece la pedalada, dos son del sensor de velocidad, tres van a una especie de ruleta, que me imagino que es la que controla lo dura o blanda que va la pedalada y otros tres cables que no sé bien pero van también al bloque motor.
Llegados a este punto me queda desmontar el display y enseñároslo, a ver si me podéis dar ideas.
La pregunta que me interesa, por descartar otros posibles problemas en lo que antes he llamado fuente y de lo que he puesto fotos y que creo que es simplemente un transformador 
¿Si la batería está mal y no da los 7,5 V. eso puede provocar que no llegue energía al display? ¿Eso puede suceder aunque esté recibiendo energía de la red eléctrica, vía transformador de 6 V.?
Seguiremos informando 
Gracias por vuestro interés.

Saludos


----------



## emilio177 (May 15, 2020)

porfavor fotos completas de ambos lados... no vale foto cortada..
si encuentras algun integrado escribe... ya esyamos viejos.. no podemoas rompernos el ojo tratando de leer esos integrados

segundo.. ponle un nombre a la foto.. para asi hacer referencia a futuro..
esa caja azul..es parte de ...  o lo encontraste en cacgureos y estas trtatando de usarlo??
que es fuente alimenta(transformador)

en pocas palabras qye esta malo y de que depende que este bueno...??


----------



## suso_tej (May 18, 2020)

Hola

¡Solucionado! Abrí el monitor o consola LCD, conecté a la bici, empecé a pedalear y ¡Bingo! se encendió.
Cerrar monitor, conectar cables y listo, lo único que la batería no manda corriente al monitor pero como eso sólo me da 60 segundos de corriente antes de que se apague no me supone mucho problema, por 50€ que me costó la bici...
Resumen: Puenteé la fuente, con lo que la energía de los pedales llegaba al monitor, siguiente punto abrir monitor y comprobar que funcionaba (se había quedado como bloqueado, fue abrirlo, quitar el LCD, conectar y volver a montar), punto final montar todo.
Para dejarla como de fábrica habría que intentar conectar la batería al monitor para conseguir esos 60 segundos de energía, pero no sé si merece la pena.

Muchas gracias a todos, ahora a por el siguiente proyecto (una PS3 que habrá que hacer reflow)

Saludos


----------



## DJ T3 (May 21, 2020)

Ojo que si los pedales mandan energia demas, chau monitor.
Quizas la fuente aparte de cargar, es regulador y protector por sobre y bajo voltaje... Ten en cuenta eso...

PD: Espero no perderme de nada


----------



## Casio69 (Nov 19, 2020)

Hola Suso, qué sorpresa me he llevado al ver tu publicación en este foro. Yo también tengo una BH spada H930 y tampoco me funciona la pantalla, en mi caso lo que pasó fue que la dejé de usar unos años y cuando quise volver a utilizarla no se encendía la pantalla. Me viene genial tu información  sobre la instalación eléctrica para poder arreglarla, por lo que me he informado en el servicio técnico lo más seguro es que al estar tanto tiempo parada la batería se ha muerto y me han dicho que si la batería está mal a la pantalla no le llega la corriente que suministran los pedales. Asi q voy a desmontar y verificar el estado de la batería a ver si es eso y puedo arreglarlo. Un saludo


----------



## MaBH930 (Ene 26, 2021)

Casio69 dijo:


> Hola....


Hola Casio, alguna novedad? A mi me pasa lo mismo. Hace tiempo que no la usaba y al ir a usarla la pantalla está muerta. Antes de desmontar me gustaría saber tu opinión y como te ha ido.

Un saludo,
Miguel Ángel


----------



## Casio69 (Ene 26, 2021)

Hola Ma. Lo primero de todo es comprobar la batería, si la has tenido un tiempo largo sin usar casi seguro que la tienes que cambiar.  Si la batería está estropeada la pantalla no se va a encender por muchos pedales que des,  es  necesario que la batería funcione correctamente.Tienes que desmontar la tapa lateral izd, verás  una caja de plástico azul con dos tornillos, los quitas para quitar la tapa y dentro está la batería. Comprueba con un polímetro el voltaje, si después de tener la bici enchufada a la corriente con el cargador que trae te marca menos de 6v es que está mal, si no tienes polímetro te diría que con toda seguridad está estropeada, es lo primero que dijeron el servicio técnico de BH cuando les llamé. En mi caso el problema  es que cambié la batería porque estba mal pero seguia sin funcionar. La llevé al servicio técnico de BH y mayores al final también estaba estropeada la pantalla, me dijeron que había q poner una nueva y vale 190 euros. Antes de pedir una nueva la llevé a un servicio técnico de aparatos electrónicos  y consiguieron hacerla funcionar, me dijeron que tenía la memoria corructa y le hicieron una especie de reseteado,  así que si la tuya tampoco funciona te recomiendo que antes de comprarla nueva la lleves a ver si tiene reparación. Si cambiando la batería no te funciona llama al servicio técnico BH de tu ciudad y cuéntales lo que la pasa. Espero que tengas suerte y puedas arreglarla.


----------



## raisek (May 24, 2021)

Tengo una BH H930 y el monitor no funciona. Éste recibe alimentación al pedalear y se enciende pero los botones no responden. No puedo actuar sobre programas, resistencia de los imanes, etc...

Antes de gastarme los 190€ que cuesta el recambio del monitor, me gustaría saber qué puedo comprobar antes. Muchas gracias.


----------



## DJ T3 (May 24, 2021)

Cambia/limpia los pulsadores


----------



## javi_opsss (Sep 12, 2022)

Hola, tengo el mismo problema, la Spada H930 parada 2 años. Hablé con BH y me dijeron de cambiar el cargador (40€) Enchufo una semana enchufado el cargador nuevo, lo quito y me pongo a pedalear 20 min y pulsado teclas y nada, no hay respuesta de la consola.
Llamo a un servicio técnico y  me visitan, con resultado de cambiar la consola (visita 80€) y a los dos días presupuesto de reparación de 238€ con posible subida de precio por la inflación.
He llevado la consola a un servicio técnico electrónico con la pista que aquí me dais del reset pero me dice que sin tener la bici físicamente el difícil.
Cruzando los dedos de que pueda darme solución


----------

